#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Creating Dynamic Timeline in Powerpoint with data from Excel table.

## Kostas_S

Hello there,

I have been experimenting with creating timelines in Powerpoint using a plugin/extension called Office Timeline. I would like to know if there is any way (or graphically equivalent) to construct the timeline using data from excel in a dynamic way so that changes in my data are reflected in the timeline.

Thanks in advance,

Kostas

----------

